# From Moscow to Beijing by train. Part Two : Across Siberia.



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Interesting trip.

How hard was it to get visas for Russia, Mongolia, China, etc?


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

diablo234 said:


> Interesting trip.
> 
> How hard was it to get visas for Russia, Mongolia, China, etc?


Actually I get them through a specialized agency. All I can say, is that you have tons of formularies to fill in, with sometimes strange questions.
The mongolian and chinese ones are quick to get. It takes more time for the russian visa and you have to justify that you have an accommodation for the time of your stay in the country.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

It's amazing to me how similar Siberia looks to the Great Plains of the US and Canada...so many abandoned agricultural buildings and farms, ghost towns, and of course the climate and plant life is exactly the same.

Great thread as always, GM!


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

wow so interesting this trip...


----------



## Mad Thinker (Sep 3, 2010)

I've really enjoyed looking at your photos on the different treads. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Aah, yet another adventurer who did what I haven't done (yet). I'm jealous, but still, thanks for sharing.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I am actually planning to go back to Russia this summer.


----------

